# Ninjas, the secret origins of...



## Bester (Sep 17, 2004)

*



			Exodus of the Atlantian Elite Troops from the lost continent of Mu to what later becomes Japan.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Shortly after the continent of Mu sank forever beneath the waves of what we now call the Pacific Ocean, a small remnant of the Elite Atlantian Guard made it's way to the islands now known as Japan.  Long a remote outpost, the Guards knew the natives well, and rapidly integrated themselves into society.  Because of their special training, beyond what we currently do for Special Forces, as well as their advanced crystal technology and superhuman abilities, the Atlantians were able to perform tasks that bordered on the supernatural.  Able to kill over vast distances, breathing under water, seeing in the dark, and appearing as if from nowhere, they became the legendary Shinobi of Iga.  Shinobi of course is a blurring on the ancient Atlantian word "Shi-no-bai", which means "Soldier for Hire".  Over the centuries, their ancient crystal weapons were passed down through the generations, combined with the secrets of their training, history and origins.  Long gone are the original crystal paper books, the mysteries of the Atlantian Shi-no-bai now reside in a well guarded set of scrolls, handed down through the generations, always to one of pure Atlantian blood.  This is why sometimes the scrolls do not go to the eldest son, but a senior student.  Only the pure blooded Atlantian can truly understand the ancient language, as it is embedded in their DNA.  Some say that Bruce Lee was also of Atlantian decent, given his legendary martial ability and understanding.


 Now, what I want to know is....were smoke bombs used before, or after the crystals wore out? 

 Slojoblow, help me out here pal...you seem to have done research into this.  What did Zardoz tell you when you last telepathically chatted with him? Did he reveal if Dux had the scrolls?  Also, is it true that if a non pure blood reads them, they go blind and blood flows from their ruined eye sockets?

 We gotta know man....tell us!


----------



## DuckofDeath (Sep 18, 2004)

Hanshi Dux had no need to receive scrolls for the transmission of the Ryu; Zardoz telepathically projected the Ryu into his brain.


----------



## Bester (Sep 18, 2004)

Maybe we can dust off Leonard Nimoy, put him in some black pajamas and have him do a new installment of "In Search Of"?

I can see it now...full multimedia, interviews with leading figures

Frank Dux "I have the crystals.  They tell me to make another movie."
George Dillman "The secret of the no touch ko is to use a soft blue crystal and flow your chi through that.  If that fails, you throw it real hard and run like hell."
Dr. Hatsumi "I have no idea what you are talking about. The premise is one beneath discussion."
Stephen Hayes "Yeah man, its why I did my own thing.  See I got one of the crystals...You know thats all bull right? Am I on camera? Crap."
In Search Of interviewer " Conclusive proof that Dr. Hatsumi is hiding something."

I mean, this would be great!

Maybe they can show how the Atlantian Ninja walked across the Pacific and also lived in North America, before being wiped out in the American Indian wars?

Also, were the descendants of Atlantian Ninjas behind the assassination of Arch Duke, and therefore responsible for the first World War?

Secret documents recently discovered in buried for hundreds of years mention the name "Kolos".  Is this a sign that they are again gaining power and may be assassinating yet another world leader?  Are Atlantian Ninjas even now operating in Iraq using their crystal enhanced abilities to seek out the remaining former regime leaders?

Master SloJoBlow!
Guide us!  We need your profound and unique insight into these truths!


----------



## althaur (Sep 18, 2004)

While this is humorous, it's this kind of stuff that contributes to the degradation of the forums.  I thank you for the break from the normal content; however, if you aren't here for info, contributing info, maybe you should  refrain from adding to the conflagration we are already trying to get under control to turn these forums around.  

 Thank you in advance for being considerate.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 18, 2004)

Bester might as well have some fun while he can.

Anyone who has been paying attention to this forum and read the warning by the moderators knows that the problems pretty much can be traced back to one person-Sojobow. And you do not see Sojobow changing his behavior one bit.

So, Bester could be on his best behavior and in a few weeks it still will be that none of us will be able to use this forum because Sojobow's actions will cause the ninjutsu forums to be scrapped.

So, seeing as how the forums are going to go bye- bye anyways, what is wrong with bester having a little sarcastic fun?


----------



## althaur (Sep 19, 2004)

Point taken, Don.  Blast away Bester.  :mp5:


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 19, 2004)

Where was that quote taken from?


----------



## Kizaru (Sep 19, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> Where was that quote taken from?


I believe it was taken from something Sojobow wrote, wasn't it?


----------



## Bester (Sep 19, 2004)

Actually, I made it up myself, however it seems to be something he would write, doesn't it.  Don's right on the money I think.  SloJoBlow is some insane nutcase, who seems to think that the Tzar helped shape the Ninjas.  Never mind his ideas are worse than amatuer scifi.  My question here is, why is he still here?

Then again, if he can say his anal ********, I might as well have some fun.

So, who is up for a nice heated debate on how ninjas helped Washington cross the Deleware?

*fart* *poot* *cough*
I disa-pear in a cloud of 'musk'.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2004)

Sigh.....


----------



## sojobow (Sep 20, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Sigh.....


I agree.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 20, 2004)

Bester...stop the bashing please.


----------



## GAB (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi,

Here I go getting into trouble, but, when someone starts the insults I have noticed it is not the person this group has decided to continually throw barbs at.

If you don't want to participate, don't, but don't be what you have turned into, a group who are in my estimate, the same as bullies in an elementary school setting. Reminds me of a bunch of ninjus hiding in the shadows, or groupies.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Enson (Sep 20, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> Bester...stop the bashing please.


i'll second that!

everyone knows here that sojobow's comments are iffy at best. so lets just leave it at that and carry on. i thought we had gotten over all this already! i think this thread should be locked!

peace


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 20, 2004)

It sounds like you have a good imagination for story telling. You should complete this and make a book. I think you would probably make a killing in the fictional series.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Bester (Sep 20, 2004)

Why should I stop my fiction? SloJoBlow there doesn't have to.
Neither does anyone else.


In truth, the original fiction here was based on a book I read as a child, somethign where some guy gets sucked back through time, stops the fall of Atlantis (and Mu) and changes the face of the globe.  Pity I can't recall the title, or author.  It was a good read.


Now, anyone up for a 50 post debate on if wool or nylon makes the best 'authentic' ninja hoods? 

Master Baka SloJoBlow, you'd go with mammoth wool right?


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 20, 2004)

Bester said:
			
		

> Why should I stop my fiction? SloJoBlow there doesn't have to.
> Neither does anyone else.
> 
> 
> ...



Technically, Authentic ninja didnt wear hoods... the disguised themselves as the enemy by killing sentrys and wearing their faces as a mask... The most recent modern example can be seen in the texas chainsaw massacre... only hollywood spruced it up, because in real life he used a Ninja-to.

Hey this is kinda fun.  Hahaha.


----------



## GAB (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Bester,

I would say silk. 

Regards, Gary


----------



## Bester (Sep 20, 2004)

Master SlowJoeBro,

  What say you?

Emishi



> There were three races in ancient Japan: Japanese, Emishi (later Ainu) and Ashihase (possibly Okhotsk). Historical literature supports the theory that the Emishi were considered rebels by the Japanese, and therefore potentially subjects by way of conquest. Consistently, the Japanese divided them into those who had submitted themselves to Yamato rule as allies and subjects, and those who were outside their authority.  Those outside imperial authority were seen as "barbarians" beyond the frontier.  Michinoku, the name the Yamato Japanese had given for the Tohoku, literally translates as "deepest road" with the connotation of a far away place: the Emishi were seen as inhabitants of this far away land, beyond the frontier.  The Ashihase were thought of as a foreign people altogether, and it is not clear who they were; however, in the latest research there are tantalizing clues that the relationship between the Ashihase and the Emishi mirrored the relationship between the Japanese and the Emishi .  That is, just as the Japanese were completing their conquest of the Tohoku region, Emishi began to consolidate more of Hokkaido.  The Ashihase were most likely an Amur river people who were definitely East Asian hunter-gatherers who moved south from Sakhalin into Hokkaido and were either absorbed or conquered by the Emishi of the Satsumon culture.  The Satsumon consolidated their hold about the same time that the Tohoku Emishi began to migrate into Hokkaido (see especially Yamaura 1999:42-45, and the in-depth discussion by Crawford implying that the Tohoku Emishi may have actually created the Satsumon culture http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/hokkaido/ainu.html).  Satsumon is a name of a culture that is almost certainly ancestral to the Hokkaido Ainu.



and



> The place where the Emishi fit into this picture follows in the descriptions given about them in the historical period. They are known as "mojin" or "hairy people" by their Japanese conquerors, and contemporary Chinese court historians of the T'ang. And this is where history begins to corroborate physical anthropology.  The Ainu are known for their abundant hair, both on the torso and limbs, and mostly in their heavy beards.  It is absolutely certain that people ancestral to the Ainu lived in northern Honshu in this time period.  We believe that the cultural area of the Emishi coincides with the areas that used to be under Ainu control.  The very word Emishi is probably a Japanese derivation of the word "emchiu" or "enjyu" which translates to "man" in the Ainu/Emishi language.  The kanji characters for Emishi are identical to Ezo.  Before Ainu came into usage in the Meiji period they were known as Ezo.



Given the interesting possibilities, were the ninja related to the Emishi?
Or were they the lost fish-warriors of Atlantis like I said?

Maybe some more information on your disinformational oral presentations will help clear the atmosphere?



> Samurai
> The same environment of war that advanced the development of castles also gave rise to the samurai. While their earliest origins can be traced back to the 8th century (see below), the emergence of the samurai was not until the Heian period, from the 9th-12th centuries. It was around this time that several local groups engaged in violent confrontations over land and political standing. Fearing for their safety, wealthy landowners began to hire samurai as their retainers. In exchange for protection and loyalty, the samurai was given land and rights. This was a feudal system not unlike the one seen in medieval Europe at around the same time.
> 
> Origins
> ...



Is this an artists rendition of an anchient pre-ninja ninja?

:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2004)

*blink* *blink*


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 21, 2004)

Hes not a ninja hes from mononoke hime and he was banshed becouse hes saved his village and got like evil cancer thingy on his arm aww


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2004)

Ashitake is the last prince of the Emishi according to Hayao Miyazaki's "Princess Mononoke". He based the story in part on legends and if I follow the PsiCops writings, about the same time period.  (Its one of my favorite anime)

Of course, with Mr. Bester there playing the part of the jester, where the serious begins and the jest ends....thats a mystery.


----------



## DuckofDeath (Sep 22, 2004)

Ninjutsu actually has its origins in the Benjaminite tribe of ancient Israel:

Judges 3:15-25


----------



## Bester (Sep 23, 2004)

Sojobow - No comment on the Emishi? 


Kaith - I wasn't aware of the anime tie-in.  I did a search on the term and that was one of the images that turned up.


----------



## unterlich (Sep 28, 2004)

i wonder who is sojobow any way 
im new here


----------



## Enson (Sep 28, 2004)

unterlich said:
			
		

> i wonder who is sojobow any way
> im new here


you will hear from him when his suspension gets lifted. its not polite to speak of him when he wouldn't be able to defend himself. so my suggestion is to search his post and judge for yourself.

peace


----------



## sojobow (Oct 2, 2004)

Bester said:
			
		

> Sojobow - No comment on the Emishi?


Pardon me amigo, I didn't see any of your post addressed to "sojobow" so I didn't pay them too much attention. I'll go back and look for a post addressed to "sojobow." Answer those that I find. *have mercy*


----------



## Bester (Oct 4, 2004)

Ahhh... arrogance and stupidity in the same package. How very efficient of you.

Let us try this again then.

You have posted concerning other non-traditionally accepted origins for the arts we now know as ninjutsu (not the "ninjitsu" that has nothing at all to do with Japan).

I have posted some information on a group of people known as the Emishi, who were in the area we now call Japan, and were known to those in what is now China as fierce warriors.

What is your take on that information, sir researcher?


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2004)

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Technopunk
-MT Moderator-


----------

